# Amp hookup question



## canaris (Dec 13, 2006)

The back of my Crest CPX amp has some pass through ouputs... my question is can I use these to hook up another amp by sort of daisy chaining to it.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Did you read what the manual said??? :huh:


----------



## canaris (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah ,I read it..but it's a little fuzzy to me still.. 

They are called 'thru/low Out jacks... and it says in the manual...

" This 1/4" jack supplies low-frequency out signals from the activated crossover for patching to additional amplifiers inputs.When the crossover function is not acitvated this jack converts to a THRU function,where the output of the electronically balanced input circuitry is supplied to this jack.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

It looks like you can use them either for daisy chaning amps as you would like to do, and the output sends a full range signal for speakers, or you can activate a crossover and send a signal that is intended to be used for subwoofers. Pretty neat IMO.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

How many amps will you be using??? ... What will you power (sub, mains, etc)????


----------



## canaris (Dec 13, 2006)

2 pairs of Tempests, an amp a pair.


----------

